# Dermatitis Ear due to baby oil



## fredcpc (Dec 20, 2010)

At first I thought that this ICD9 code would be from the 692.x area. But it appears that Ear Dermatitis (which is the same as eczema) would be coded as 380.22. Any feedback on this?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 20, 2010)

692.1 - I think it would fit. The category says "excludes eczema of the external ear - 380.22", but I don't think they're saying dermatitis due to the toxic effect of an oil is the same as eczema, just because it happens to be on the ear. I think they're making a distinction between this, and eczema. I'd also assign an E-code, like E946.9, for example. If the note specifies it as an* allegic *reaction, though, you should probably go that route to find the diagnosis, which s in the 995.2X area.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 20, 2010)

*Dermatitis Ear*

I think you are right about the Dx. But the e-code, not sure. Here are the notes, "she complains of ear canal itching and hurting by use of baby oil drop about twice a week." She may have already had the ear itching and she was trying to solve it herself with baby oil. Not sure. Thoughts??


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I stick by it - it's for accidental poisoning due to unspecified agent, primariily affecting the skin and mucous membrane - but I'm basing that off of finding Ointments NEC under the therapeutic column of the external causes table, and this may not qualify as an ointment. I don't think it necessarily has to be ingested to qualify, but I could be totally wrong about that.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 20, 2010)

*One more thing...*

I would apply the E-code, if the physician documented something that would lead me to believe that they thought it was due to the baby oil. Don't want to exclude ther judgement.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 20, 2010)

*Dermatitis Ear*

Mmmm. It is does not specify Allergic reaction from baby oil, so it would be a guess on the e code and the 995.x. So, are you saying code 995.2x and the e-code?? Interesting.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd refer to the E-code and 995.2X *IF* the note specified an allergy. Since it didn't, I like 692.1 best.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 20, 2010)

*Dermatitis Ear*

Ok then, 692.1. Woohooo!!


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 20, 2010)

The correct code is 380.22.  If you look at it in the book it states acute otitis externa: actinic, chemical, contact.. acute otitis externa:  eczematoid, reactive.  To check it out on an encoder, I got the same thing.  On the encoder I typed in dermatitis, then due to substance in contact with skin, then external ear and got the 380.22.  That was on an Ingenix encoder... then I tried 3M and got the same thing, so between the book with stating chemical/contact and both encoders saying the same, I would have to go with 380.22.  Hope this helps


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I stand corrected - I guess there is no distinction after all!


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 20, 2010)

*Dermatitis Ear*

It helps. I will look at both tomorrow.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 20, 2010)

*Dermatitis Ear*

What?? Maybe you should take the rest of the day off.


----------

